# Kid Movement on rumen side?



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always read that it is almost impossible to feel kid movement on the side of the goat where the rumen is. But I am certain today I felt a kid rolling on that side today. I was trimming Bailey's hooves. I often do the hind hooves pressed up close to the goat, it just works well for me. So my face was against her side, almost to her hind leg. 

After a few seconds I felt something roll against my face through her fluff. It felt just like when I put my hands in front of her udder or on her other side and feel a kid moving past my fingers. I stopped trimming and just kinda sat there with my face against her, and I felt it again, like a knobby little hoof kicked against my cheek! 

Do you think I just found a 'sweet spot' behind her rumen to feel the kids? She has 20 days to go, and is starting to look as wide as a house! She hid her pregnancy well until recently, only getting wide in the past few weeks. I can't wait to see what she has in there, I am guessing twins!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It's got to be at least twins! 

Every one has always told me "you'll never feel a baby on the left side" 
My first doe I had pregnant, guess what!! Felt the babies!(; 
Now in every single pregnant goat I always feel then there. Never the right now. 
Course I always feel them when there's two or more. 
You deff felt a baby 
Yay! 
Can't wait for twins or possibly triplets to come


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , now all this time I was trying to feel the babies I should have tried the right side ,lolol
Guess what Im going to do now :hugs: They never let me touch them for long , so it may never happen anyways , but still worth a shot 
Thanks for posting this !!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , now all this time I was trying to feel the babies I should have tried the right side ,lolol
> Guess what Im going to do now :hugs: They never let me touch them for long , so it may never happen anyways , but still worth a shot
> Thanks for posting this !!


Goodluck tricky!! 
Try moving their belly, like shake it a little. Wake them up they'll move!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I should try to video it because they dont let me touch too long ,mayb a second or two , lol So all Ive been doing is staring at their bellies , lol
Im afraid if I insist , it could upset them.
But heck , I need to feel the babies for gosh sakes !! :hugs:
Now I have to go shake them like a bottle of Pen G 
Thats not going to go over too well with them


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I should try to video it because they dont let me touch too long ,mayb a second or two , lol So all Ive been doing is staring at their bellies , lol
> Im afraid if I insist , it could upset them.
> But heck , I need to feel the babies for gosh sakes !! :hugs:
> Now I have to go shake them like a bottle of Pen G
> Thats not going to go over too well with them


Lol you must tricky!! You must!! If not, something could be wrong. The mommys MUST let you feel babies kick!!(; haha. 
Step over them and be facing their behind, squeeze their shoulders a little with your legs Nd there you go! go shake away.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , now all this time I was trying to feel the babies I should have tried the right side ,lolol
> Guess what Im going to do now :hugs: They never let me touch them for long , so it may never happen anyways , but still worth a shot
> Thanks for posting this !!


Yep, the right side is the best side to feel a goat up for kids. That, and right in front of the udder. I usually wrap my arms around the goat, with one hand in front of the udder and one on the right side. I don't shake the goat, but sometimes jiggle their belly a little between my hands. Not much, I don't want to annoy the doe. That usually gets a kid rolling and kicking in response!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Yep, the right side is the best side to feel a goat up for kids. That, and right in front of the udder. I usually wrap my arms around the goat, with one hand in front of the udder and one on the right side. I don't shake the goat, but sometimes jiggle their belly a little between my hands. Not much, I don't want to annoy the doe. That usually gets a kid rolling and kicking in response!


Lol yeah. I will bounce them like you do in a bounce test with my one doe but the other I have to shake her almost. She gets a big layer or fat or SOMETHING that I have to really move her in order for it to affect the babies.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Im a bit of a cynic, unlesshis doe is full term i think you probably felt rumen movement. 

My etshpwed me how to feel for kids, she sad you feel for what you think is a kid then poke it, kids will usually poke you back but the rumen wont


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

keren said:


> Im a bit of a cynic, unlesshis doe is full term i think you probably felt rumen movement.
> 
> My etshpwed me how to feel for kids, she sad you feel for what you think is a kid then poke it, kids will usually poke you back but the rumen wont


I hope it won't poke you back. She'd be eating crickets!!(; lol that'd be creepy... 
I've had kids poke/kick me on the left side!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It wasn't until this year that I felt kids as if they were standing on my hand. Two 10 pound twins inside a pretty small momma. I felt them like CRAZY, and it was so cool that I screamed and did a happy-dance  I'm not sure that there is a better feeling that a huge knee rolling over your hand like there is nothing in between but a thin sheet.

There were a few times when I felt them on the left side right in front of the udder. Now, I'm a firm believer in the kids-on-the-right-side deal, but if it IS near the udder, I can't say it couldn't happen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , that didnt go over too well , lol 
I tried it and she wiggled herself out of my wrestling hold and I basically did a face plant as she turned and just stared at me saying "WTF" ! 
WTF = What The Freak


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You can most definitely feel them on the left side. I did it all the time. You can, but that is not the babies "home". SO, it will most likely be _easier_ with the right side. I saw a leg poke out about 3 inches on the left side. More than once!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> It wasn't until this year that I felt kids as if they were standing on my hand. Two 10 pound twins inside a pretty small momma. I felt them like CRAZY, and it was so cool that I screamed and did a happy-dance  I'm not sure that there is a better feeling that a huge knee rolling over your hand like there is nothing in between but a thin sheet.
> 
> There were a few times when I felt them on the left side right in front of the udder. Now, I'm a firm believer in the kids-on-the-right-side deal, but if it IS near the udder, I can't say it couldn't happen.


I've heard that a better feeling is when you feel a knee rolling over your hand inside YOURSELF. :shades:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , that didnt go over too well , lol
> I tried it and she wiggled herself out of my wrestling hold and I basically did a face plant as she turned and just stared at me saying "WTF" !
> WTF = What The Freak


Awwww I'm sorry! Lol you'll be out there doing something so important you can't stop and you'll see a whole leg pop out!! 
I was out with my precious baby (her actual name lol) and I felt the baby's head and saw the hooves on the left side!! It was in the diving position!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I should try to video it because they dont let me touch too long ,mayb a second or two , lol So all Ive been doing is staring at their bellies , lol
> Im afraid if I insist , it could upset them.
> But heck , I need to feel the babies for gosh sakes !! :hugs:
> Now I have to go shake them like a bottle of Pen G
> Thats not going to go over too well with them


 I have been able to see some babies. our single kicked so much you could see little bumps where her legs were.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's a decent picture of baby on the left:









Not so good but I saw baby's face & it's right hoof and it kicked me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so jealous !!!  I wanna feel the babies :tear: Im just afraid to stress them out trying to feel babies  I just dont want to upset them too much and after yesterday they think I am a couple beers short of a six pack


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so jealous !!!  I wanna feel the babies :tear: Im just afraid to stress them out trying to feel babies  I just dont want to upset them too much and after yesterday they think I am a couple beers short of a six pack


Lol!!!!! 
I'm sorry tricky!!<3 
Come down and feel my girls' baby!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

tricky maybe sometime you will have a goat that lets you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Lol!!!!!
> I'm sorry tricky!!<3
> Come down and feel my girls' baby!!


Aww , thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

katie said:


> tricky maybe sometime you will have a goat that lets you.


Im sure my other girls will have no problems with me feeling them for babies.
They have been pretty much squished and kissed and hugged since I have had them here. My pregnant does that I have now were bought pregnant so they didnt know me as well  They are very friendly but a little cautious of wondering hands , lol But have no problems when I do their hooves , 
go figure , lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im sure my other girls will have no problems with me feeling them for babies.
> They have been pretty much squished and kissed and hugged since I have had them here. My pregnant does that I have now were bought pregnant so they didnt know me as well  They are very friendly but a little cautious of wondering hands , lol But have no problems when I do their hooves ,
> go figure , lol


Lol you will!!


----------

